# Beginner to pack goats



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

OK.. so I would love to learn more about pack goats. I don't really know much of anything.. and I'll be stalking this forum page!  But any general information? Tips? Advice? Also.. can I use a doe? Buck? Or does it have to be a wether? How do you train them? How much can they carry? Easy to train? Thank you in advance for any info!!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Also.. could a Nigerian Dwarf carry any weight? How much? I have a 5mo wether I kept and he is getting huge. Very stocky. Maybe he could be a small pack goat?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Some people pack with does, one or two have packed with bucks (not usually recommended for lots of reasons, particularly if you're inexperienced!), but most use wethers. Does can be packed, but keep in mind that they cannot work very hard when they are in milk, the udder can be damaged if you are crossing logs and brush, and a pendulous udder can be bruised from too much walking. Hiking can also drag her condition down if she's putting a lot of milk in the bucket. Pack saddles are almost always made for full-sized wethers, so if you pack a smaller goat such as a doe or a miniature breed, you need to get a custom saddle made. 

Dog packs can be used with caution but usually need some sort of modification. Unlike dogs, most goats have spines that stick up and require more rigid padding along either side to keep the pack from riding down on the vertebrae when you add weight. Goats bulge out more on the left side and the rumen deflates as they exercise, which means constant re-adjustment of any soft pack. The shoulder straps are also often configured incorrectly for a goat's conformation. So keep all of those things in mind before packing weight in a dog pack, and make sure to modify your pack as needed.

A Nigerian Dwarf can carry some weight. I'm not sure what your goals are, but keep in mind that while they are hardy, they have very short legs and stout bodies. Make sure to condition your Nigie well before packing him. I've heard a few unfortunate stories of people taking Nigies out and then having to carry them and their packs back home. If the goat weighs 80 lbs., carrying him out becomes a real dilemma! Other breeds can poop out too, but it seems to happen more often to Nigerians than to larger breeds, so keep that in mind when forming your goals.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you! I would just like a pack goat for fun around our property, maybe on a few walks. Maybe carry my lunch/water bottle, or carrying light items to our barn (it's far from the house), mainly just for fun though.


----------

